# Where do you bank?



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Where do you bank, and how did you choose that bank?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Convenience and freebees. Free Checking, interest on amount over say $500.00. Nearby business and home. Some business loans stipulate your accounts must be with them. For favorable deals, that works.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I bank only with small, local banks. They do not spend millions of dollars on national advertising, so they can keep their fees low. In fact, I pay no fees at all. In addition, local banks do not have to satisfy the expectations of Wall Street. Their stock price is, therefore, relatively stable so that they do not have to constantly reorganize.

I do at least half of my banking with my broker. I follow the same philosophy there: no national or publicly owned companies.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

USAA! The only banking/financial institution that I implicitly trust...anywhere!

Started by and for Military Officers, and now open to ALL military, families, veterans and all of their offspring.

Trusted, fantastic customer service, great loan rates, and superb advice.

Wouldn't use anyone else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our main household accounts are with USAA, as well as our car insurance.

My personal account is with a local bank that has about 10 small town branches on both sides of the Fla/Ga border. They did not take any of the bail out money during the Great Recession as so many others did. They didn't need it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Frist Bank of Targetshooter . LOL , a local bank here in NC .


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Were USAA an option for me they would certainly be my first choice. After poor experiences with some of the larger banks (one of them a year ago simply sent me a letter that they were closing my accounts for no reason after being with them for 10 years) I have switched over to a credit union. Highly recommended!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

ally.com

everything is free but I use it as sparingly as possible

clients don't pay cash they want to send checks so I have to have somewhere to make a deposit


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

stowlin said:


> ally.com
> 
> everything is free but I use it as sparingly as possible
> 
> clients don't pay cash they want to send checks so I have to have somewhere to make a deposit


send checks? do you still use checks?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> send checks? do you still use checks?


Hey Swede!:vs_wave:

Where you been you European Democratic Socialist you? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Hey Swede!:vs_wave:
> 
> Where you been you European Democratic Socialist you? :vs_smirk:


well... mostly at home but also 2 weeks in Scotland that was great. Still some nice weeks left of my vacation, paid vacation that is 

I do hope you all are ok and that your plans work out for you (you = all the posters here)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have accounts at almost every bank in my area. Gives me the ability to hit the ATM and draw out a good bit of cash. I also take advantage of the FDIC protection by limiting the amount in accounts in some instances. I primarily use two banks and they are regional banks.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> send checks? do you still use checks?


Absolutely! Take a picture of them, click deposit, boom. No fees, no little percentages taken for the cc company. Its the way to roll.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

None of your damn business


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Almost cash only. Pre paid debit card. Cash is king . All custom work I do is 10% off for paying in cash no paper trails.


----------

